# Regulatory Compliance Category > Consumer Protection Act Forum >  Telkom contract cancel

## wlourens

Hi

In Jan I accepted a Telkom mobile data contract including router over the phone using Selldirect, and activated it 31 Jan.

On 9 Feb I phoned Telkom Selldirect to cancel the contract as the bandwidth was to slow. (9 days after activation)

After several follup up calls, I was still not able to cancel the contract, and Telkom keeps debiting my account, which i reverse.

Someone from Telkom phoned me yesterday, saying that to cancel the contract, they only give 7 days grace period, and cancellation fee is R1800 + usage fee of R1800.  In the Selldirect booklet I received there was an option to return the device within 10 days, but that company don't respond at all.

Please advise.

----------


## Fanie

Let me add to that -

I bought a huawei modem and bought 10Gb of data they say is going to cost R350.

On the 17th when the modem statistics page indicated my total monthly usage was 7.75Gb, the 10Gb cap was up.
Also, 3Gb of the midnight usage was gone, out of the 10Gb there.

According to Iburst my average monthly usage was 9Gb, now there was 13 Gb used on the 17th already, iow my internet usage has doubled since Helkom.

Then when I wanted to buy more data, the 10Gb now suddenly goes for R 599, and not R 350 any more as I was told.

One must keep in mind that "data" is not even a consumable, it is something that does not exist, only virtual.  Wether 10 terra bytes or one megabyte is processed through their "system", is does not add one cent to their cost.

----------


## adrianh

You can't cancel a TELKOM contract - You have to buy the remainder of the contract out. I still have 2 TELKOM Internet contracts that I no longer use. We spoke with them and did the math and it is actually more expensive to buy the contract out than to let it run its course. I am considering sub-letting the devices just to get some money back!

----------


## Houses4Rent

What about the CPA which prohibits a penalty equal to the remainder of the contract? Or am I missing something?

Also what about not being unfit for purpose? If its slower than it was sold for?

I would never buy anything over the phone. If sales people call it I am interested (very rarely) I always cut them off in their speech and say email me the info and then I consider. No prices for guessing that those emails never come.

----------


## wlourens

Hi

Update, Telkom did cancel my contract, and charged me only for one month usage.

They wanted to send a technician out to investigate my slow speeds.  If that was done within a month of logging the cancellation call, I would have accepted, but since it was 5 months later, I declined and they did cancel the contract.

They also explained that the Sell direct booklet means to give 5 days to cancel the contract and there-after 5 days to return the device. But that explanation in the booklet was not clear.

I will rather not purchase anything over the phone in future, as it is then much harder to return the goods.

----------

adrianh (26-Sep-17)

----------


## rawoke

Omg ! The most impossible thing in this world to do - is to cancel a Telkom Product ! They the worst !!!
Good luck man !

----------


## ians

TO add to your frustration...it took 8 months for them to stop billing me for the contract after going correct route.

I have heard people who run a debt order have money deducted for months after the contract is completed and notice given.

----------

